# Charter destination suggestion early/mid November



## waynemk (Dec 13, 2007)

Due to some scheduling constraints, I will be taking some time off in November. I am interested in chartering in the BVIs but it’s the cusp of Huricane season. I assume it isn’t foolish to book then but there is some risk. 

Should I consider elsewhere? Suggestions?


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

Hurricane season peaks in mid September and the probability of a hurricane tails off substantially by November. You should be OK in the BVI, but you might check with some of the local charter operations or a charter broker, like Ed Hamilton & co. for their story. In any case, you probably want to understand their policy if there is a weather issue.


----------



## Tnd (Mar 29, 2011)

Which area are you considering?


----------



## waynemk (Dec 13, 2007)

anywhere but AsiaPac as it too far for a week.


----------



## Tnd (Mar 29, 2011)

waynemk said:


> anywhere but AsiaPac as it too far for a week.


Have you thought about Mediterranean? There is possibility of rain, wind but nothing extremely. After all, like always.


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

The Canary islands are O.K. in November. Plenty of sun, very little rain but cold seawater (cause in the Atlantic).
Avoid the Mediterranean since the weather there is unpredictable that time of year. The Caribbean should be rather humid. All other places either too cold or too far.
PS: November is not an ideal month for sailing!


----------



## sachingautham911 (Dec 6, 2012)

All are best suggestions and selections. Dubai is also can be included in the trip. This is a decent location for yachting and other types of cruises. Sightseeing in the creek of the beautiful city is amazing. Yacht chartering companies are also affordable and providing comprehensive fleet of luxury yachts for more choices.


----------

